# Got an L1?



## afraidofdark (Aug 8, 2008)

I have no idea why the Surefire L1 speaks to me but it does
Here is my little fleet of L1s 

The R, G, and B are stock LuxIIIs
The Amber (E4G) and Cyan (Q2H, woohoo!) are four-flat Milky L-1s
The White is a stock Cree

I am so very obviously NOT a photographer :duh2:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 9, 2008)

DOOOD!!! :rock:


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, very nice! :twothumbs

I've got a L1, only one, but I've got a white crenalated head for it too....







Don't feel bad, I'm not a photographer either.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 9, 2008)

Those look REALLY COOL!!!

I've never seen* COLORED* high powered LEDs in person, only 5mm and 3mm colored LEDs.

Thanks for the pics!

I think I may need to find some new LEDs to mess with..


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice collection! I have 8 of em myself in various configurations and parts for a couple others. I think they are great lights, especially when modded with better emitters and such.


----------



## Wattnot (Aug 9, 2008)

I like my L1 Cree very much too. However, lately it seems to be fighting a losing battle here on CPF and CPFMP. It's becoming the Rodney Dangerfield of lights ("no respect"). In the marketplace they take too long to sell and then go for too little. Over here there's one camp that isn't happy with it unless it's dunked in "Milkyspit," and another camp that will gladly toss it aside for the slippery and clickery E1B. How did this happen? 

Now for those of you who don't know my sense of humor, most of what I'm saying here in this thread is TIC (tongue in cheek) but if you've been around here long enough, you know I'm not that far off!

:nana:


----------



## Team Member (Aug 9, 2008)

afraidofdark said:


> I have no idea why the Surefire L1 speaks to me but it does
> Here is my little fleet of L1s
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh my....

I just loooove my L1. Perfect size and the amount of light coming out is perfectly balanced. I use a beamfilter to the get a little more flood.

But I have been looking for a green one....


----------



## afraidofdark (Aug 9, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Wow, very nice! :twothumbs
> 
> I've got a L1, only one, but I've got a white crenalated head for it too....
> 
> ...



darkzero, it's a good enough photo ... although it does make your L1 look like its black or something  :shrug:  :thumbsup: :bow:

I'll admit that I do love two stage single 123 cell lights, and the SF-L1 is all that. The fact that it at one time was available with colored luxIII emitters was what really frosted my cake though. A high-powered colored emitter is pretty fun to have IMHO =)

And for those of us who occasionally need more than one example of something there's the variety of the different L1 generations to consider, with even the odd departure from olive drab HA 

I'm glad there's a few fans out there!


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 9, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Over here there's one camp that isn't happy with it unless it's dunked in "Milkyspit," and another camp that will gladly toss it aside for the slippery and clickery E1B. How did this happen?
> :nana:



no prizes for guessing which camp i'm in...:nana:













Crenshaw


----------



## Wattnot (Aug 9, 2008)

I may eventually dunk my own in "Milkyspit" but I would need to see one in person first!


----------



## greenLED (Aug 9, 2008)

afraidofdark said:


> ... although it does make your L1 look like its black ...


IIRC, that's indeed one of those rare L1-HA-BK with red emitter.


----------



## scottaw (Aug 9, 2008)

Why didn't I take any pictures when i had my L1 collection, last year i had 3 ML-1's, 2 crees, 3 unmodded 4 flat's, and 2 middle gens. 

Maybe all the people I sold them to can get together for a group shot 

Just down to 3 now...


----------



## nein166 (Aug 10, 2008)

My Special Reserve Milky L-1 with a K2-T emitter in a KL4 "dummy" Head.
I had the body bored out for RCR123 as well.





Hey Crenshaw is that Legolas?

I wish I had my father's photography skills (he's a Studio Photog) mine are mediocre.


----------



## Novaflash (Aug 11, 2008)

Took this one over the weekend while backpacking in George Washington National Forest. Got great use from many of my lights.


----------



## prof (Aug 11, 2008)

Another L1 fan. I've got a Lux III version and a cree. I use the older one, with a beamshaper, every night to check on the kids. It's great--does not disturb their sleep at all.

Both are fantastic--I really like the interface and the single cell design. Also they're the right size for the hand--maybe too big to carry conveniently, but great to use.

I think they've lost some respect here because they're no longer the hot new thing. Go back to when the cree version first came out--people loved them. Now, everyone's harping about the D10 (probably a good light, but I do not have one...yet) or other stuff. My biggest question about the newer lights that are developed quickly is simply this--what kind of testing did they undergo? 

I trust my L1s. I may have to collect all generations yet...trying hard to avoid that.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 11, 2008)

nein166 said:


> Hey Crenshaw is that Legolas?
> 
> I wish I had my father's photography skills (he's a Studio Photog) mine are mediocre.



Yup, thats legolas...

Crenshaw


----------



## souptree (Aug 12, 2008)

Novaflash said:


> Took this one over the weekend while backpacking in George Washington National Forest. Got great use from many of my lights.



Great pic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Novaflash (Aug 12, 2008)

souptree said:


> Great pic!! :thumbsup:



Thanks dude it was one hell of a hike to that spot with a very heavy backpack. I was completely exhausted when I took it. The pic really does not do the view justice it was one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW that L1 with K2 Emitter is a burner... :twothumbs


----------



## Team Member (Aug 14, 2008)

I don´t know how many times I´ve looked at those pics.... Just awesome...
Maybe this should be my new big search...try to get as many different L1.


Amazing pic, just amazing...:twothumbs



afraidofdark said:


>


----------



## darkpeak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hate L1's:wave:






Great pictures afraidofdark :thumbsup:. Apologies Team Member, i'm afraid i'm a computer idiot.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have an old school 4 flats L1 with a Seoul P4 in it that I bought on B/S/T great light. Waitting for McR18 S reflector from the Shoppe to make it more a thrower.


----------



## Team Member (Aug 15, 2008)

@darkpeak

I would love to see your L1s but your link doesn´t work to well...


----------



## unclearty (Aug 15, 2008)

Just ordered my first L1..can't wait for it to get here. One question I have is...afraidofdark...where did you find the tailcap on the L1 in the single L1 picture? I'd love to be able to protect the switch.


----------



## Team Member (Aug 15, 2008)

darkpeak said:


> Apologies Team Member, i'm afraid i'm a computer idiot.




Nothing to apologies for darkpeak, I´m one too 

But you have got your self some nice L1s there, especially the black ones :thumbsup:




..it is *NOT* good to read and watch threads like this one. My VISA hates me...


----------



## unclearty (Aug 18, 2008)

My L1 is sitting at my house..it was delivered about 10 minutes ago. Dying to get home and try it out. I'd really like to find a tailcap switch protector. I found the old thread about oregonshooter making them out of Delrin, but alas...he no longer makes them according to that thread. Is there anyone else making those protectors?


----------



## darkpeak (Aug 18, 2008)

unclearty, don't know wether these are still available but worth checking with JSB.
http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com/cgi-bin/ccp51/cp-app.cgi


----------



## unclearty (Aug 18, 2008)

Wonderful! So...the A series one would fit an L1?


----------



## unclearty (Aug 19, 2008)

My first L1 was waiting when I got home . What a great light! Couldn't stop playing with it last night. Has anyone successfully made a clicky 2 stage switch that works in the L1? I think what would make this light perfect is the Delrin insert to make it tailstand, and the addition of a clicky.


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 19, 2008)

A "clicky", in place of the SF two-stage? Surely you are not serious? PLEASE tell me you are not serious! 

You want to replace one of the ALL TIME GREAT'S (it may BE the GREATEST) with a "clicky"? Tell me it ain't so!

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## unclearty (Aug 19, 2008)

If I could find a 2 stage clicky...yup..with the Delrin cap to make it tailstand-able.


----------



## afraidofdark (Aug 20, 2008)

unclearty said:


> One question I have is...afraidofdark...where did you find the tailcap on the L1 in the single L1 picture? I'd love to be able to protect the switch.



unclearty, sorry to be slow I was out of town. I got the tailguard with the light, I suspect that Milky put it on when he made the cyan M-L1 (it was originally for MSaxatilus, I believe), so you could ask him. It used to be a common mod. You could also inquire on B/S/T to see if anyone has an oregonshooter delrin one to sell you.

Team Member, I'm really glad you liked the pictures :twothumbs

And darkpeak ... man o man o man o man ... TWO L1-BKs, scalloped AND smooth! Along with all those other L1 examples ... now that's what I call a collection :candle::candle:


----------



## loszabo (Aug 21, 2008)

Got an old-style SureFire L1 (blue LED) today! Perfect for my County Comm / MARTAC Bail Out Bag (it has a flashlight pocket)... :thumbsup:


----------

